
How do I work in Internet of Things? - antoniuschan99
I am a full stack javascript developer and have been building websites and apps for the last few years.<p>How do I get into Internet of Things? I&#x27;ve built my own Home and Weather Sensor with ESP8266 and Arduino, a NodeJS Backend, and a React Native Mobile App.<p>What&#x27;s a good place where I can find 1) Professional Projects&#x2F;Startups that are looking for this skillset or 2) A Community that has the same interest
======
T-A
I don't know, but thought I'd mention that the latest Developer Economics
survey from Visionmobile [1] covers IoT, and basically says (paraphrasing)
"hardest survey sector to make money in, mostly a hobbyist exploration thing,
no clear business model yet".

[1] [http://www.visionmobile.com/product/developer-economics-
stat...](http://www.visionmobile.com/product/developer-economics-state-of-
developer-nation-q1-2016/)

